# ::: Lviv ::: City in Ukraine :::



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*LVIV* is a city in western *Ukraine*. Population is *760* thousand people. (Ukrainians 88%, Russians 9%, Poles 1%)
Lviv was founded in 1256 by Ruthenian (Ukrainian) King Danylo Halytskyi and named in honour of his son, Lev. The historical heart of Lviv with its old buildings and cobblestone roads has survived World War II and ensuing Soviet presence largely unscathed. Lviv belonged to the Crown of the Kingdom of Poland 1349–1772, the Austrian Empire 1772–1918 and the Second Polish Republic. Lviv history is as colorful and amazing as a city itself. It is filled with interesting events and outstanding figures. While being a part of different countries, Lviv borrowed some parts of culture, later on it transformed not only to an architectural gem, but also to the modern capital of scientific, spiritual and artistic life. On December 5, 1998, Lviv’s historic center was added to the UNESCO World Heritage List. 
Lviv is an important education centre of Ukraine (59 higher education institutions,including 12 universities and 8 academies) and city is one of largest Ukraine's exporter of software, information technology. 

Lviv also is known as a center of art, literature, music and theatre. Nowadays, the indisputable evidences of the city cultural richness is a big number of theaters, concert halls, creative unions, and also high number of many artistic activities. Temples, frescos, paintings, traditions, feasts, festivals – all these are the heirdom of the past and the product of the present geniuses, which can be felt only in Lviv... 













by Majchalak









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by stacy2005ua









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goeneas/









by thisisbossi









By bazylek100

















by twiga_swala


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

January 19, 2011



Igor L. said:


> Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/1893432









by Leo N 



































by Brosko.in.ua



























http://grigoryev.net


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Wonderfull pictures, looks amazing.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow,perfect architecture and lifestyle!
for me,Lviv is the best of Ukranie:yes:
and the ukranian girls are so:drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos but they are not properly sourced. Please read the posting photos rules stickies for instruction.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for a great new thread....:cheers:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

It would be better to change the title name of the thread:

*Lviv - the capital of Western Ukraine*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Harisson said:


> It would be better to change the title name of the thread:
> 
> *Lviv - the capital of Western Ukraine*


It's better - 
*Lviv - the pearl of Ukraine* 
=============================================================================================



Igor L. said:


> Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 



Igor L. said:


> http://darriuss.livejournal.com/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiroxs/
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/lwow/pool/
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/album/39281/
> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/dux_msta_64192/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://nikstepanov.livejournal.com









http://www.pbase.com/georgh/profile









https://picasaweb.google.com/102277525927988835655


























http://grigoryev.net


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/palanteer/




































http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com


















http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasha817/










by Romashka


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 



Igor L. said:


> http://infopres.gallery.ru/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 



Igor L. said:


> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=lviv&order=5&offset=408#/d2d4f3d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

The *Lviv Theatre of Opera and Ballet* is built in the classical tradition using forms and details of Renaissance and Baroque architecture, also known as the Viennese neo-Renaissance style.  The stucco mouldings and oil paintings on the walls and ceilings of the multi-tiered auditorium and foyer give it a richly festive appearance. The Opera's imposing facade is opulently decorated with numerous niches, Corinthian columns, pilasters, balustrades, cornices, statues, reliefs and stucco garlands.









http://vist.fotoplex.ru/









http://lifeglobe.net/blogs




































http://www.lviv-exkurs.com








https://picasaweb.google.com/112443302378508633495


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.pbase.com/pikrpl/profile









http://pritulya.com

















http://www.pbase.com/xerius/profile








































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evenika


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 



Igor L. said:


> http://vk.com/album6487669_117277594


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Lviv in Black & White














































http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/10641/
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/385/?page=1
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1471/?page=0

*Lviv is a fantastic city. I love this city=))*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Girls in Lviv




























http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/7004/
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/8164/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Victor Koldun panoramio.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv 



Igor L. said:


> http://lapchynsky.net/blog/photos/
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/raskalov


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/karakurum/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/2721595?show=best


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


>


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Igor L. Дякую за всі фото в цій темі!
_____________________________________________________________________________









фото Владимир Слепцов









by Oleksandr Zhuvaka









http://olenka-plushka.livejournal.com









http://www.coffeefest.lviv.ua








http://o-lesyk.livejournal.com



































http://grandhotel.lviv.ua/ru/photogallery/


















http://www.veronica.ua/black-cat.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> Igor L. Дякую за всі фото в цій темі!


Нема за що=)


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://istetsen.livejournal.com/


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Romashka01 said:


>


I love this pic for some reason. Lviv is a very charming city. :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Marbur66 said:


> I love this pic for some reason. Lviv is a very charming city. :cheers:


thanks. I'm glad that you liked this picture. I photographed this road near the Lviv Franko University in 2010.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Romashka01 said:


> thanks. I'm glad that you liked this picture. I photographed this road near the Lviv Franko University in 2010.


Something about the red brick, green grass, and classy benches makes that pic stand out.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://istetsen.livejournal.com
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/album/39281/


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice Photos , I enjoyed...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513
http://vkontakte.ru/album6487669_113678584#/albums6487669


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://lviv.travel/en/index


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> http://lviv.travel/ua/about_lviv/photo/~1445/lviv-u-vsij-krasi#lng


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Art Nouveau cafe in Lviv









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/

:cheers2:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

2 years ago , i visited Lviv, here some of mine photos,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new updates from Lviv


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

manon said:


> 2 years ago , i visited Lviv, here some of mine photos,


You could to reduce picture size? 
1500х1000 or 1200x800 is much better.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photowanderers.com/gallery/ukraine/lviv


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Lviv in B&W









http://trs21.35photo.ru/photo_298896/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/413236/









http://infopres.gallery.ru/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://rozalia.35photo.ru/photo_284070/


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

^^Very nice shot

And here are some photos from me.

Panoramic view from Vysokyi Zamok.









Leopolis Hotel at Teatralna Street









Saint Peter and Paul Cathedral's entrance seen from Yavorski Square









Danylo Galytski monument


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Copyright (C)Artem Kudymovsky https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-OGDiTRsO4zM/TbRmUO24ybI/AAAAAAAAAc4/2-g4A3UPMhg/d/DSC_2088-1.JPG


















*Lviv with its old buildings and cobblestone roads is a young, student city. As the third Ukrainian city with the highest number of students (there are around 100,000 students) Lviv has a population 760,000 with 65% of people qualified in higher education.*

http://myphotography.com.ua






























































http://www.rossandhelen.com


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


>


I love Ukraine. :drool:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Rostyslav http://forum.pravda.com

















by Migoleg http://panoramio.com








by Saplikone


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lviv - one of the most special cities in Ukraine. It is safest big city in Ukraine. Also, among largest cities of Ukraine, Lviv has highest percentage of people who regularly attend a church. Religious activity is relatively strong. Today about 62% are Catholics, 32% - Orthodox, Protestants - 6%. 

*Lviv is the location of many churches and this is just some of them:*









by Aleksandr Chernikov http://panoramio.com

















by nkz http://panoramio.com

stained glass window inside City Hall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenniferboyer





















































фото Виталий Ревенков








Lviv region, Stoyaniv village








http://fotoholiday.ru Hubert.Dewald, Soul_Flyer, DJ Petros, Senmax http://panoramio.com Ivan Olexyn, Andry Shalashny http://panoramio.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by SergeyUA http://panoramio.com








by Senmax http://panoramio.com

















http://fotoholiday.ru by Migoleg http://panoramio.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Taras Bychko http://500px.com








by stasy2005








www.ivbond.blogspot.com








by Tatel


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

sergeyua http://panoramio.com









by M. Escherle http://panoramio.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/octopuzz


----------



## Acosta (Jan 15, 2012)

Mother of god, Lviv is GORGEOUS. I'm very impressed. :yes:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Acosta said:


> Lviv is GORGEOUS.


I agree with you. Lviv is a fantastic city. :cheers2:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Hercegnovi 








by Magalie L'AbbA©








by Marek Zdziechowski


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Octopuzz








by Albius69 http://vk.com



































































by Iryna Yeroshko http://rennesphoto.blogspot.com









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharkroman

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marka29/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/17619/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/estrolix_lvv_264044/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Winter morning in Lviv*:


















http://phototur.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/lvv-sobor-578661/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

фото Євген Щегольський


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://lionart.io.ua/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13








http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://persid.io.ua/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

.

* Lviv Street Fashion
*









http://style.lviv.ua


































































































and...bonus))








http://vk.com/id16693800


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

знимка бай Антоха Хмільовський


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Cool..very cool photos :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ thanks, Aarhusforever 










photo by Valeriy Politovskyi


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/477332/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Great looking city. Very romantic.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Shulc said:


>


...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great! I loved the fashion shots


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Through the Looking Glass=) 



Igor L. said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/474056/





rychlik said:


> Great looking city. Very romantic.


I agree. Lviv is a pearl of Ukraine & Europe. :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/475767


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/467283/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful photos from Lviv....kay:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


>


...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the wonderful photos from Lviv....kay:


thank you for watching))


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Thanks, Dakaro 


Goodbye EURO - 2012!




> EURO 2012 has certainly brought Lviv only benefits. The overwhelming majority of foreign viewers were surprised, as the things they heard about the city before and after their arrival were quite different. Fans expected to see only grey monotonous buildings, violent and unfriendliness, but they got wonderful picturesque clean city with great architecture, friendly atmosphere and mutual understanding. Lviv and its friendly inhabitants have disproved all the prejudices, which appeared in foreign media before EURO-2012





























http://www.flickr.com/photos/hedgehogings



































http://uefaeuro2012.lviv.ua/en/news/photo


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

amazing photos! and that theatre is just incredible!! :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

aljuarez said:


> amazing photos! and that theatre is just incredible!! :cheers:


thanks)



* 
_________________________________________________________________
Some of Lviv's restaurants and night clubs (part 1)
_________________________________________________________________*




































http://www.bianco-rosso.com


























http://www.veronica.ua


























http://rialto.lviv.ua/


















http://fashion-club.in


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://rafinad-club.com







































































http://vk.com/playbar

















http://metroclub.com.ua



































http://maestro.lviv.ua




































http://www.picasso.lviv.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


>


...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful images from Lviv...:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Lviv is always beautiful


----------



## matchu183 (Jul 18, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> Lviv is always beautiful


Because Lwów is polish citykay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

I love the images of the cool restaurants and clubs! :banana:
Although not the photo of the security thug... aren't they supposed to be invisible until needed? :bash:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

matchu183 said:


> Because Lwów is polish citykay:


Because you're a troll.  
Lviv was founded in 1256 by the Ruthenian (Ukrainian) King Danylo Halytsky. 
Polish troll - Go! Get out of here! :wave:


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Shevchenko's grove*









































































http://vk.com/stezhkamu


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^
*Shevchenko's Grove* is open-air Museum of Folk Architecture


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Sykhiv* - most distant from the center neighborhood *Part 1*

































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me)


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

aljuarez said:


> I love the images of the cool restaurants and clubs! :banana:
> Although not the photo of the security thug... aren't they supposed to be invisible until needed? :bash:


I am glad that you liked  the next time i'll post pics from the clubs but without security guy


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://baliuk.com/#portfolio/7


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Taras Muchichka http://vk.com/album10754511_130288269


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Ivan Ishenko http://vk.com/album5698030_126575497


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Okay, to prevent this from heading toward the inevitable regional border squabble, let it be clearly noted that the above pre war pictures are when this was a Polish city known as Lwów, but clearly it is now known as Lviv and is in the Ukraine. How that happened is not a topic of discussion for this thread. This is a photography thread and if it breaks into political fighting I will automatically give infractions to any instigator. Same goes for people who insist on putting inflammatory tags on this threads; I can clearly see the names of those who do. This thread is about photos and NOT about border disputes. I do hope that is clear. Thank you, and let us please keep the photos to those of the current day city to avoid any unpleasantness.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lviv or Lvov in the past, this city is really very nice today; and the good part of the story is that many buildings from downtown or the historic part of the city today are standing and there are very nice! :cheers:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Taller, Better*, kay:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Polish trolls are worried for Ukrainian city. :lol:

===============================================================================================================

*Ukrainian Drift Championship*, Lviv 2012





























































































































































































http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

*Dominican Cathedral*










http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/507733/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*I'm astounded at the people who ignore the message of an administrator and continue to politicize this thread. I've deleted these for the FINAL time. From now on it is infractions. Unfortunately, I am also going to have to delete the historical photos as their presence has caused this politicization.*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

superodesit said:


> *Dominican Cathedral*


This is not the Dominican cathedral. This is the Latin Cathedral. :yes:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Sykhiv Residential District*, part 2





























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7646183084/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Tushkan said:


>


...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, back to photos...
Ukrainian Drift Championship photos was really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Apparently there are people here who cannot read the two large warnings I gave, and felt it was their duty to continue politicizing this photothread. An infraction has been issued, and more will follow for ANYONE who ignores this third and final warning. Thank you.*


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

No messing with the mod, folks. For he is so professional and fair in dealing with this quite difficult subject. 

PS. On receipt of that infraction, I'm happy to get a bit of SSC _martyr _fame. :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm glad it has given you martyrdom happiness, ja.centy. After all, a one point expiring infraction on SSC is just about one of the most serious human rights violations that could ever be imagined.


----------



## ja.centy (Aug 14, 2011)

Taller said:


> After all, a *one point expiring infraction* on SSC is just about one of the most serious human rights violations that could ever be imagined.


And now you've ruined my martyr image...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

hehe.... oh well. Them's the breaks. :dunno: Becoming a martyr isn't as easy as it used to be back in the Middle Ages!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moopus/


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz (Jun 13, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> "на колір та смак товариш не всяк") знаю, що комусь цікаво,комусь - ні. Мексиканець на 12-й сторінці написав,що йому подобаються такі фотки. Думаю
> іноземцям цікаво подивитись і на людей (мешканців міста і як вони відпочивають) окрім архітектури


Fully agree, the beauty of architecture is when "it's alive" that means with the people around . Sorry to respond in english but I can read and understand your language but can't type (to lazy to use translators) . 
Great pics of Lviv Romashka, keep sharing. Regards :cheers:


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/520775/


----------



## Dorocka (Aug 24, 2007)

Just have been in Lviv for a couple of days!! Really amazed by this city! Didnt know was such a good one. I really enjoyed it. As soon as i can i will post my photos


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Fully agree, the beauty of architecture is when "it's alive" that means with the people around . Sorry to respond in english but I can read and understand your language but can't type (to lazy to use translators) .
> Great pics of Lviv Romashka, keep sharing. Regards :cheers:


thank you, Don Vito! 




Dorocka said:


> Just have been in Lviv for a couple of days!! Really amazed by this city! Didnt know was such a good one. I really enjoyed it. As soon as i can i will post my photos



Ok))


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/521639/


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice city. Great atmosphere.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice and lovely Lviv....kay:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/522710/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Tushkan said:


>


...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/ljubij_lvv_523447/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

.

Some private houses in Lviv / suburbs 

























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Some of Frankivsky District* (_ Rudnitsky Academic Str., General Chuprynky Str., Hordynskyh str.,and oth_.)









































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://lufa.com.ua/ua/news


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Virmenska Street


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://lviv.travel/ua/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.gursky.com.ua

















http://www.dyachyshyn.com/http://lviv.travel


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pics ...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enraged_remix


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/jaroslavmonchak
http://vk.com/id49919187?z=albums49919187


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Lviv Polytechnic National University*
_ is the largest scientific university in Lviv . Since its foundation in 1844, it was one of the most important centres of science and technological development in Central Europe .
_










http://tims.io.ua/

Interior main staircase of Lviv Polytechnic








by Askario


















http://www.liveinternet.u/users/saniaj/profile


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Images of the Hall of the Lviv Polytechnic, with 11 paintings by Matejko:*



1. *Vices (sins) of Mankind*












2. *Triumph of Satan.*













3. *GOD Mother Comforts Faithful.*













4. *Poetry, Music, History*












5. *Sculpture, Painting and Architecture.*












6.* FAITH, HOPE, LOVE.*












7.*Invention of the Telegraph.*












8.* Invention of the Railroad.*












9.* Holy Trinity.*












10. *Divine Inspiration*








http://lp.edu.ua/node/1383


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]






















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

What a beautiful city, full of beautiful girl!!! Nice thread!


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

*cobweb morning*




http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/534483/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.rasmusphoto.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.rasmusphoto.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/yevhen_des_dracus


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*THE NEXT PERSON WHO CONTINUES POLITICIZING THIS VERY BEAUTIFUL PHOTO THREAD WILL AUTOMATICALLY BE GIVEN AN INFRACTION. Anyone who thinks I am bluffing can go right ahead and try if they like.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, very nice photos, Romashka :cheers:


----------



## dzejsek (Sep 18, 2007)

Romashka01 said:


> *LVIV*
> 
> *So,in Lviv:*
> 
> ...


It is not about the politics but about the truth! 
Two clubs: Polish Gymnastic Society "Falcon from Lwów and Polish Gymnastic Society "Falcon from Kraków played a soccer match which has a special place in our history - the first official soccer match in the history of the Polish soccer. 

First monument - The first monument dedicated to the Polish Hetman (chieftain), Stanislav Yablonski, was erected in Lviv at the beginning of the XVIII century. 

Post - The Polish king, Sigismund III organised the office of Royal Post in Lwów.

University - the Polish king Jan Kazimir founded it in 1661

Or the kerosene lamp, invented by the Polish scientist Ignacy Łukasiewicz. 

ADMIN - please do not delete my post - rather try to be objective. I am not trying to politicize the thread. The history of Europe is more complicated than you may see from Toronto... *In my opinion the author should at least add the information that the listed facts belong to the multicultural heritage of Lwów/Lviv. Right now he is politicizing the thread by presenting the confusing information and pretending the mentioned fact belong only to the Ukrainian heritage *


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, dzejsek, you cannot say I didn't warn you. In the future if you have problems you can send them to a mod by pm, but when an administrator asks that *NO ONE continue the politicization of a photothread*, then you should really and truly listen. No point saying that it is not politicizing, because clearly it IS. You just wanted the last word, that's all.

Igor, let go of it and just ignore it or you are next for an infraction.

Anyone else care to test whether I am serious about issuing infractions here for continued arguing about these subjects?


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/552931/


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't like and I don't understand these disputes over time and history.
Life goes on, Romania lost too territory in the east and regained Transylvania, as well as Poland, lost and won some eastern parts of Prussia, so let's look to the future with lessons learned from the past not very good in Europe .


dzejsek said:


> It is not about the politics but about the truth!
> Two clubs: Polish Gymnastic Society "Falcon from Lwów and Polish Gymnastic Society "Falcon from Kraków played a soccer match which has a special place in our history - the first official soccer match in the history of the Polish soccer.
> 
> First monument - The first monument dedicated to the Polish Hetman (chieftain), Stanislav Yablonski, was erected in Lviv at the beginning of the XVIII century.
> ...


----------



## katsuma (Oct 21, 2011)

Taller said:


> Well, dzejsek, you cannot say I didn't warn you. In the future if you have problems you can send them to a mod by pm, but when an administrator asks that *NO ONE continue the politicization of a photothread*, then you should really and truly listen. No point saying that it is not politicizing, because clearly it IS. You just wanted the last word, that's all.
> 
> Igor, let go of it and just ignore it or you are next for an infraction.
> 
> Anyone else care to test whether I am serious about issuing infractions here for continued arguing about these subjects?


Hey *Taller, Better*. I understand what you're saying by "_politicization of a photothread_" and that you try to keep things in order here. At the same time, Polish forumers are fully entitled to show some Polish heritage in pre-War Lviv/Lwów and to expect respecting same from Ukrainian users.

BTW, if anyone is interested, I'd be happy to invite you to a special *photothread on the Interwar Poland* (1918-39) with plenty pics i.a. from Lwów (here, here or here).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551101


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ If members want to start their own threads, then kudos to them and congratulations for showing initiative.... but I am asking the threads DO NOT become fighting and politicization. Rather than the Polish members disturb this thread with fighting, they are far better to open their own threads with their own historical photos.

I'll warn you all, though... there are some regions of the world where regional fighting is so persistent in photo threads that eventually we just ban threads from those controversial areas altogether. No one wants this to happen, so keep threads friendly and resist the urge to fight. All the fighting in the world is NOT going to change border changes made half a century ago, and anyone with an IQ higher than 50 knows this.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Gorgeous, very nice photos, Romashka :cheers:



thank you, Christos 








Statue by prairiejazz, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8020891327/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com









http://kiparisandrew.livejournal.com









http://www.buts.com.ua/









http://vk.com/id7908358









by Olena Djakiv http://vkontakte.ru/id11949014


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.vintagehotel.com.ua









http://vk.com/gursky_eugene









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://vk.com/club44030699?z=photo107882074_290862587/wall-44030699_38


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/5963/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by pas1715


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/NinaIst7/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Free Hugs 










Photo by Da Jull










by Nadiya Fedyk










Photo by Da Jull










http://vk.com/vitaminkadj


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Romanko Popovych








by Zoryana Andrusyak


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me vk.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

(by me) flickr.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/id10814476


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Артем Гукасов http://vk.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Two Lions by liushyk, on Flickr


Sunset by liushyk, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

University of Life Safety, 35 Kleparivska Str.



















































































http://ukrainaincognita.com/lvivska...-shedevr-feofila-van-gansena-universytet-bzhd


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by theapoc


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8208409681/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Luka Oleksishin http://vk.com/oleksishin 






































































































































































by Vlad Vasilchenko http://vk.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://lviv.virtual.ua/panorams








http://www.audioguides.com.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by mаssіmо









https://picasaweb.google.com/102243192444873244763


----------



## importedfromserbia (Jun 30, 2009)

Harisson said:


> *Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A giant leap from old airport to today's modern, attractive airport Lviv deserves. Totally in love with this city.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Denys Pavlenko


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Taras Dzedzey http://www.flickr.com/photos/dzdz


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Taras Dzedzey http://www.flickr.com/photos/dzdz/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/id57246029


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/id5850181









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarnonevala/8243002719


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.471586986207508.111949.100000686312815&type=3































































http://afishalviv.net/news/en/top-30-podij-lvova-2012-u-foto


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Фото: Тарас Чайківський http://afishalviv.net http://vk.com/taras_chaykivskyy


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Фото: Тарас Чайківський http://afishalviv.net http://vk.com/taras_chaykivskyy


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://artemgukasov.livejournal.com/635499.html#cutid1









http://artemgukasov.livejournal.com/635499.html#cutid1


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/id6487669


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i love this country and your girls


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ 




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/playbar


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/atmossatoshi


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://mnv.com.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/#


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8386292613/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/tysja_bysja


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/yark1y_ton


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/lvv-580374/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Євген Щегольський http://vk.com/goldfinch_1









http://lviv.travel








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/537711/


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/valerii-ukraine-kiev/8391048597/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://kyrylo.com


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vecher-lvov-604443/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/604359/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/545727/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://i.photographers.com.ua/images/pictures/8212/img_3616s72575.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/2574877


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/87158335.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely photos from Lviv....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/607170/


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Credit:* http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello Spring! :nuts: 
*Worst March snowfall in decades*










































































































http://olegbabenchuk.com/​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://olegbabenchuk.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://olegbabenchuk.com/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/8212/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://photo.i.ua/user/3514075/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://uk-ua.facebook.com/yurko.dyachyshyn http://www.dyachyshyn.com


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

*порушник*











http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/porushnik-616928/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/typovyy.lviv


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/468902/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/475216/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/474056/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Lviv


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/lvv_lviv_262813/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/67747.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://prescott10.livejournal.com/9655.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://likelviv.livejournal.com/692.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5004/119458121.2/0_80924_96bb1c60_orig


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5501/119458121.2/0_7e520_94df2798_orig


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photocentra.ru/work/305924


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://st.pixanews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Lviv-123.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, awesome photos from Lviv


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

nostalgy said:


> http://st.pixanews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Lviv-123.jpg


The old pic /roof coatings was reconstructed/. 
===================================

*Dominican cathedral*









http://vk.com/typovyy.lviv


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv International Airport*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=85030&size=large


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

stadion.lviv.ua said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://io.ua/17397862p


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://deni-m.livejournal.com/29718.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://deni-m.livejournal.com/29225.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/98166752.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> ​


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs7003.vk.me/c424119/v424119029/2646/Bt2fGjOGC9A.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photo.i.ua/user/400283/17689/421828/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/25870.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> ​


...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Фото: Саша Львовский


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/vasilchenko1950​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.dyachyshyn.com/uk/commercial/gallery/?photogalleryid=147


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/photo/peredsvitankova-dzvinitsya-707813/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/120760.html#


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/121641.html#


...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really good, very nice updates from Lviv


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/129486.html


...


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/photo/lvovskie-kryshi-713741/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/30784/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Shulc said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> ​


...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://dorogimira.livejournal.com



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52195630










http://brosko.in.ua
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/toriaharechko toriaharechko.uafolio.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://anderver.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-30230486_341154301/album-30230486_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://haidamac.livejournal.com/348501.html#cutid1









http://haidamac.livejournal.com/349128.html#cutid1


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://anderver.livejournal.com/*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-6341841_340588074/feed1_-6341841_1413221884


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_344116922/wall-24483285_584483


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_344117019/album-24483285_176080044/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-24483285_344492692/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/misto_lviv*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com/*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/lviving*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


...


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/226630.html


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/226630.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/200271.html


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/misto_lviv*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://nikstepanov.livejournal.com/11495.html


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

https://vk.com/misto_lviv


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lazy Stranger said:


>




Horodotska Street before renovation... these photos from 2011?


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> Horodotska Street before renovation... these photos from 2011?


Yes, April 2011


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/serge.kochmar?z=photo-34691663_340085179/wall134322387_1086


----------



## couchsurf (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been once and I really love this city.Its soo spirited.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_348232900/album-24483285_176080044/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_348115567/album-24483285_175804359/rev









https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_348294460/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_347735946/album-24483285_175804359/rev









https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_347650996/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_297051678/album-24483285_154390907/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://io.ua/24857318


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-6341841_345093265/album-6341841_150542181/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-24483285_348827951/feed1_-24483285_1417486914


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_355131862/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_355245069/album-24483285_176080044/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_355243648/album-24483285_176080044/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*http://vk.com/misto_lviv*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviving?z=photo-30230486_346419012/album-30230486_204650740/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_322898040/album-24483285_176080044/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_355677480/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/tetyana_govorko?z=photo13806342_351287953/photos13806342


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/tetyana_govorko?z=photo13806342_329423774/photos13806342


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/tetyana_govorko?z=photo13806342_320724363/photos13806342


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-30230486_353378259/feed1_-30230486_1423378795


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-24483285_356113759/album-24483285_176080044/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-30230486_353490699/wall-30230486_156043


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-30230486_353490716/wall-30230486_156043


----------



## xkk (Feb 11, 2005)

Without any doubt, Lviv is the most beautiful city in Central and Eastern Europe (east of Praha-Vienna line)


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

I love all those churches and towers.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-24483285_356428364/feed1_-24483285_1423687910


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-6341841_352743941/album-6341841_150542181/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_357028245/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://500px.com/photo/87558355/modern-tram-of-ancient-city-by-Аlina-alexandrovna


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/in_lv


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me









http://hipphoto.foto.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_357200594/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_357248225/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_357349246/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_357659517/wall-24483285_717294


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_358170852/album-24483285_176080044/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_324666104/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by me


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com/misto_lviv*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_358170948/album-24483285_154485125/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_358343378/album-24483285_169758143/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_315015269/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/photo-24483285_358616008


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_358700022/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://s1rus.livejournal.com/78255.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_359052531/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603389


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Фото - Михаил Шер









Фото - Руслан Литвин


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Bandinelli House (a.k.a. Bandinelli Palace), 1589-1593 /the house was considerably renovated in 1737-1739/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305









https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Палац_Бандінеллі


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/photo/lvivskiy-tramvay-976607/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://splash-ua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Residential house, 1580 (the house was rebuilt in 1771-1772)










Residential house, 1569 (the house was rebuilt in 1776-1786 and 1860-1861)








http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305

entrance to the house (16th century)








http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

https://photographers.ua/photo/lvovskie-ulochki-vsegda-uspokaivayut-989948/


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*vk.com/real_lviv*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*vk.com/real_lviv*


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*vk.com/real_lviv*


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Lviv. Potocki palace by Ruslan Daniluk, on Flickr



Lviv. Transfiguration church by Ruslan Daniluk, on Flickr



Lviv. Dominican church by Ruslan Daniluk, on Flickr



Lviv. St. George cathedral by Ruslan Daniluk, on Flickr



Lviv. St. George cathedral. by Ruslan Daniluk, on Flickr



Lviv by Ruslan Daniluk, on Flickr



Church of Benedict monastery in Lviv by Ruslan Daniluk, on Flickr


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Lviv* 









https://www.instagram.com/p/BnbnQWZBmoR/?hl=en&tagged=lviv


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bmz8Ew2gd5Y/?taken-by=chernyi_gv


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*The Orionist Monastery Parish Center in Lviv*, 2010s 









Photo by Oleh Babenchuk


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Hostel in Lviv*, 2014


















Pics by Oleh Babenchuk


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

https://vk.com/lviv1256









https://www.instagram.com/a.shbnv/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Contemporary church in Lviv, 1995-2000


















Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Art Nouveau architecture in Lviv, Ukraine

















































































Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

https://photographers.ua/AndreyKo/album/81638/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Some examples of modern architecture in Lviv* 






















































Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Lviv's Street Life 











































































































































































Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

https://photographers.ua/AndreyKo/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/Oleksiy/


















https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/dendidenko/









https://www.instagram.com/eugenee.baranov/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Local residents=)









https://vk.com/lviv1256









https://photographers.ua/photo/lvivskiy-spaniiel-1104512/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

http://igor-salnikov.blogspot.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


> ^^
> The Ukrainian 'Santa' - Svyatyi Mykolai (Saint Nicholas)


...


Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/SergiyKrinitsya 









https://photographers.ua/MiroslavVidrak


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


>


...


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://steemkr.com/travel/@shady/welcome-to-lviv


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://www.radiosvoboda.org/a/28559392.html


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/photo/lviv-novorichno-rizdvyaniy-1218413/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/OleksandrHuchok/album/81434/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*'Misto Trav' by GREENVILLE* 
/2018/













































Pics by Oleh Babenchuk


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*GreenWood*, 2017




































Pics by Oleh Babenchuk


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

After the Holidays...









https://photographers.ua/LisPavlo/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/photo/misto-leva-970534/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Lviv*

































































Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/photo/nespodivani-zustrichi-1160064/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/NikolayHoroshkov/album/69103/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/album/69751/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/AndriyNikityuk/album/58955/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/AndriyNikityuk/album/58955/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/photo/kostel-1236584/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Modern homes in the suburbs of Lviv*



Art Nouveau City said:


> Pics by Oleh Babenchuk


...



Art Nouveau City said:


> Pics by Oleh Babenchuk


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Link









Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Lviv Region








Pics by Oleh Babenchuk


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://anderver.livejournal.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://anderver.livejournal.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Boim Chapel, 1609-1615*









https://photographers.ua/LisPavlo/album/78581/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Art Nouveau Architecture in Lviv*


























































































Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*St. George's Cathedral, 1744—1762*









https://photographers.ua/LisPavlo/album/78581/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

http://lvivguide.com.ua/en


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

http://mio.lviv.ua/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://anderver.livejournal.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Sunny days in Lviv:





































































































Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/LisPavlo/album/78581/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Some examples of modern architecture in Lviv:













































Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Taken by me.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Taken by me.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Art Nouveau City said:


>


What is the name of this residential complex?


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Taken by me.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Taken by me.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Taken by me.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^  how old are these pics? I see that some buildings before restoration


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

By me. 2021


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Romashka01 said:


> ^^  how old are these pics? I see that some buildings before restoration


Yes, they are quite old, 2014-2015. But most buildings didn't change much since then.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Romashka01 said:


>


Which street is this?


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

By Igor Mukalov.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

By Igor Mukalov.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

By Igor Mukalov.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tone Volume said:


> Which street is this?


Samiylenka


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

By Alkom-lviv


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

By Oleg Babenchuk.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

By Yuriy Bobak


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Dmytro Kosmenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Yura Kostyuk


----------



## Johny near Moscow (Dec 17, 2021)

Hailaga said:


> Лис Павло - Львів - Новые фотографии


Your city is awesome...


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=631445271337308


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Flower Seller
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Olexiy Muntyan


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=451911153272258&id=106396557823721


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

https://transphoto.org/author/16232_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Alexander Shutyuck – Medium


Read writing from Alexander Shutyuck on Medium. Every day, Alexander Shutyuck and thousands of other voices read, write, and share important stories on Medium.




alex-shutyuk.medium.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Quiet Streets
































Pics by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Nazar Ryabukha


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Ser Grey


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Historic center of Lvov city at night close up by Thùy Dương Phạm, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Myroslav Vydrak


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Early Spring








Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Today


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Lviv's public transport continues to work despite the war.
















Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*

!FEST Hotel, 2019








© Дім та інтер'єр


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Quiet street








Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## PILOTT37 (Nov 22, 2015)

Space Lover said:


> Fotoğraf Igor Mukalov
> [





Space Lover said:


> Photo by Igor Mukalov


I ate there


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Johny near Moscow (Dec 17, 2021)

This city is a part of Ukraine in EU...soon. Congratulations!


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Kozhedub said:


> On Russian TV they claimed that Russian tanks would soon reach Lviv and stand on the Polish border. Well, here they are, as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Oleksiy Stetsenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Oleksiy Stetsenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Oleksiy Stetsenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_December 2022_
























































_Pics by Romashka01_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Merry Christmas 
&
Happy New Year!_

























_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pics by Ievgen Dalekyi_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Photo by Ievgen Dalekyi_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pics by Ievgen Dalekyi_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Photo by Ievgen Dalekyi_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pics by Romashka01_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pics by Romashka01_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pics by Ievgen Dalekyi_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pics by Ievgen Dalekyi_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------

